# Cajas tipo Voight Pipe, T-Line o Lineas de transmision exponencial



## LU1FDU (Nov 22, 2010)

gente del foro, este es mi primer aporte para los demas

es el calculo y contruccion de cajas tipo voight pipe o lineas de transmision exponenciales, la verdad que andan muy bien, lo graves llegan a 30 hertz, y tienen una respuesta transitoria tambien excelente. Hay un punto critico que es el ajuste, o sea una vez contruida hay que ponerle lana de vidrio hasta que resuene en 60 hertz, sino no anda, para eso se mide tension y corriente al mismo tiempo y se pone en la planilla de excel. Aclaracion: con las medidas especificadas solo va para el parante audified 10hf , igual hay que ajustar para que ande.

saludos, LU1FDU


----------



## Heiliger (Nov 22, 2010)

LU1FDU solo te  falta un nuevo tv para tu centro multimedia


----------



## luis freeman (Nov 22, 2010)

lu1fdu exelente trabajo ,yo tengo intenciones de construir un par de cajas ,no se si construir  unas stromberg ,o linea de transmision tengo un par de paginas con la forma de calculas ,las busco ,las subo y me decis que te parece  saludos

lu disculpa la demora y feliz 2011,aca te paso la pagina para el calculo de caja tline ,que te parece le pienso colocar un woofer audifiel de 8 pulg modelo 8 bx si podes decime que opinas

http://www.lautsprechershop.de/tools/index_en.htm?/tools/t_box_vented_hoges_en.htm

Tenes que ir a Home , y luego a "transmission line cabinet" , te va a aparecer la imagen del archivo adjunto .

Lo bueno de esto , es que no necesito los paramentros de T&S para poder calcular .

Saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Feb 22, 2011)

luis freeman dijo:
			
		

> Tenes que ir a Home , y luego a "transmission line cabinet" , te va a aparecer la imagen del archivo adjunto .
> 
> Lo bueno de esto , es que no necesito los paramentros de T&S para poder calcular .
> 
> Saludos



Yo armé uno de esos con el mismo parlante audifiel, pero no se si lo armé mal porque el sonido no era de mi agrado, tenía mucha baja frecuencia. La línea tenia un total de 1metro76 y la relación del principio de la linea con el final en superficie(cm cuadrados) era de 4 a 1. Sonido; la caja reforzaba las frecuencias desde 45 Hz aproximadamente para abajo, no tenía golpe, la tuve que desarmar y armar un pasabanda. Ese tipo de TML es perfecto para subwoofers, pero no para woofers.


----------



## luis freeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola carlos , supongo que lo habras armado bien porque yo sospechaba que podia llegar a pasar eso , por eso postee la pagina para que alguno me pudiese dar alguna informacion . 

Te agradeceria si podes subir las dimensiones de las cajas para ese parlante Audifiel , igualmente voy a seguir probando con el WinISD . 

Saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Mar 10, 2011)

luis freeman dijo:


> Hola carlos , supongo que lo habras armado bien porque yo sospechaba que podia llegar a pasar eso , por eso postee la pagina para que alguno me pudiese dar alguna informacion .
> 
> Te agradeceria si podes subir las dimensiones de las cajas para ese parlante Audifiel , igualmente voy a seguir probando con el WinISD .
> 
> Saludos



hola luis, aqui están las medidas y la respuesta simulada de la caja pasabanda que armé para el parlante audifiel 8BX.
total de litros : 80
caja de resonancia grande: 57.2 litros con una ventilación de un caño de plastico cilindrico de 10 cm de diámetro y 13 de largo.
caja de resonancia chica: 21 litros on una ventilación de un caño de plastico cilindrico de 10 cm de diámetro y 8 cm de largo.
medidas de la caja: 70 de alto, 30 de ancho, 38 profundidad.
la madera con el parlante debe ir a 50 cm de la base, esa es la caja de resonancia grande, lo que queda es el otro compartimiento de resonancia.
IMPORTANTE: el parlante va con el imán del lado de la caja chica y los bornes +(positivo) y -(negativo) van al revés.





la simulación se parece bastante al sonido que escucho todos los días, muy buena presión sonora. tenés que acompañar esta caja con rangos extendidos que reproduzcan desde los 80 90 o 100 hz para arriba. Yo tengo solo una caja con el 8BX para bajas frecuencias (100w), 2 cajas reflex con rangos extendidos (30w por canal) y 2 tweeter domo que tienen carcasa de bala(15w por canal).


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 7, 2013)

Buenas! Desde que empecé a leer este foro, descubrí una cantidad de información que he tratado de recopilar y poner a disposición de un proyecto Voigt Pipe con transductores Audifiel. 

Elegí Audifiel porque me gusta cómo suenan y los pensé como monitores de FM, es decir que funcionen dentro de ese rango de frecuencias :::ABRO COMILLAS::60Hz-16Khz):::CIERRO COMILLAS:::  

Desde que no tengo ninguna base teórica ni tampoco práctica, me he limitado a leer durante los meses de reposo que siguieron a mi accidente en moto, el verano pasado; y tratar de entender el concepto híbrido de las Voigt, sin ninguna cuota de éxito hasta el momento, en cuanto al diseño. 

Lamentablemente para el proyecto, y por suerte para mí en el plano personal -ya que me entusiasma sobremanera-, lejos de cualquier conclusión encuentro a cada paso más dudas. 

No logro entender con claridad cuál es el *concepto* en sí mismo de las Voigt Pipe, y me llama poderosamente la atención que no haya documentación técnica (la posta, digamos) al respecto. Sí para todo tipo de cornetas y líneas de transmisión. Conceptos aproximados, sin embargo, un poco alejados para entender las Voigt. 

Muchas autoridades y fanáticos del diy audio dicen que son lo mejor que han oído en sus vidas y que están deslumbrados, mientras que otros, dicen que tienen falencias insalvables y muy poco convenientes "per se". 

En mi breve recorrido por toda la documentación que pude hallar en internet, (silla durante un par de meses), puedo concluir que, en mi humilde opinión, mayormente quienes critican el resultado tampoco entienden claramente cuál es el _concepto_ Voigt Pipe. Porque lo entienden como Horns, como TL's, o porque no les interesa su diseño. 

Paso a enumerarle a todo aquel que se encuentre leyendo este hilo con más experiencia que yo, o con más incertidumbre; o como sea, con un poco de tiempo, lo que vengo pensando:


La caja debe estar sintonizada exactamente al valor de Fs del transductor (1/4Δ).
La superficie de la "garganta" debe ser igual a la superficie de irradiación del transductor.
La superficie de la "boca" debe ser igual a la superficie de irradiación del transductor multiplicada por cuatro.
El transductor debe estar fuera de simetría en el panel frontal del bafle.
Agradecería muchísimo si alguien corrobora o destruye estos conceptos. 

Y por último, considerando que el transductor tiene una Qts alta (1,22); qué observaciones se pueden hacer con respecto al tamaño de bafle que involucra este diseño, y que se pueden modificar? 

Saludos a todos y gracias desde ya.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola Fermin, un par de veces escuche nombrar este tipo de cajas. 
Y  viendo algunos proyectos en internet, para mi es lo mas parecido a un  Linea de transmicion. Mas revelador viendo los resultados de las  mediciones. De alguna manera la TL aporta mas ancho de banda, en cambio  el bass reflex es mas selectivo.

Por otro parte no creo adecuado un Qts 1,22 para este diseño. Es un parlante poco amortiguado. Al ser una caja abierta podrias tener sobre excursion del parlante y la respuesta cerca de fs seria un caos.

La sintonizacion por lo general es por debajo de fs, simular con el WinIsd para optimizar el diseño.

Creeria que los parametros que involucran las dimensiones de la caja son :
- Parametros T/S del parlante.
- Fr del port.
- distancia que recorre la presion dentro de la caja.

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2013)

fermin:
*En este link* hay herramientas de diseño y otras cosas para tus baffles...


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 9, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> fermin:
> *En este link* hay herramientas de diseño y otras cosas para tus baffles...



Gracias 

 Sí, estuve mucho en esa página. Es tremenda!!! De hecho imprimí lo de las Horns. 

También estuve reviviendo links en archive.org, la página de "Lowther Club of Norway", en fin, bastante google, bastante del foro de electrónica y bastante de un foro diy audio en inglés.
Pero no logro dar con la data del Sr. Voigt; que tiene que aparecer. 
En fin, a seguir estudiando! 




detrakx dijo:


> Por otro parte no creo adecuado un Qts 1,22 para este diseño. Es un parlante poco amortiguado. Al ser una caja abierta podrias tener sobre excursion del parlante y la respuesta cerca de fs seria un caos.
> 
> La sintonizacion por lo general es por debajo de fs, simular con el WinIsd para optimizar el diseño.



Pensaba sobre éstas dos cuestiones así, me entra la duda: si la... _perdón si digo alguna brutalidad_.. quiero decir; si la Sd se encuentra con la "menor resistencia" al movimiento cerca de Fs, vos decís que conviene bajar la frecuencia de sintonía para que la impedancia del aire a Fs siga siendo un poco más alta y que "estabilice" el movimiento de Sd? 

A ver si te entiendo! Salute


----------



## detrakx (Oct 26, 2013)

El Cono del parlante a la frecuencia de resonancia se descontrola y existe un pico de Impedancia. La resistencia no cambia. La caja acustica se calcula para ajustar ese pico y de esa manera controlar la impedancia y sobreexcursion del cono. (Amortiguacion Acustica)
Por otra parte el tubo de sintonia se hace para compensar la respuesta en baja frecuencia, por ello generalmente se sintoniza por debajo de Fs.
O sea que el parlante y el tubo de sintonia, ambos interactuan por medio de la caja acustica.
Saludos


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 27, 2013)

mmm se me hace un matete en la cabeza, cuánto que tengo por aprender!!! no termino de entender por qué se simula una caja a una fs distinta de la del parlante, cuando entiendo que salvo que sea inviable por cuestiones de tamaño, es la única manera de hacer un bafle "consistente". 

estoy algo trabado por cuestiones de distinto orden pero cuando resuelva un par de cosas que tengo que cerrar, voy a ir definiendo esto de las voigt. 
gracias a los aportes del foro, en este tiempo fuí avanzando con varias cuestiones, por ejemplo conseguí una caladora y rescaté un dremelcito, me compré la balancita, pude armar para medir los parámetros t/s y realizar algunas pruebas, la verdad que estoy muy cebado con tanta genialidad y generosidad por parte de los foristas de este sitio. 

voy viendo que lo más probable es que termine armando unas voigt pipe medio a ojo, arrojo style. 

calculo que en estos días voy a montar el medidor del LIMP en un gabinete con una pequeña potencia y su propia fuente, así puedo realizar bien las mediciones (cuando hice las mediciones no saqué ningún promedio, sino que fueron todas tomas únicas), lo cual si entiendo bien es impreciso. también tengo ganas de montar un probador para medir respuesta en frecuencia (hay micrófonos samson c-03 donde trabajo).

toy viendo que también voy a tener que hacerle a las voigt una compensación de baffle step... cuanta salsa se me viene! 

y como proyecto paralelo vengo pensando algún tipo de subwoofer compacto con estos parlantitos: 







si a alguno se le ocurre un buen diseño es bienvenido


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 29, 2013)

empotrando el medidor en el gabinete saltó que estaba roto el trafo! asique ni bien consiga, hago las mediciones como corresponde. 

adjunto fotos del servidorcito ARTA ya en su gabinete y con placa de sonido nueva (la OnBoard está quemada), y de las cajas originales de los Edifier con que quisiera hacer el subwoofer complementario. 




modelo inexistente, aparentemente su respuesta original es ésta.

t1900utII


se puede apreciar, (-difícil-, pero no imposible), que en el lugar del micro hay tres disipadores amigados entre sí; la placa de sonido, y el HDD. en donde irían las unidades de 5 1/4 está la fuente, también con disipadores "agrandados" y un venti empotrado en una plancha de cartón _groncho-style_. aunque no parezca debiera durar. 



el groncho-frente:



salud! ≈


----------



## detrakx (Oct 31, 2013)

fermin luna dijo:


> mmm se me hace un matete en la cabeza, cuánto que tengo por aprender!!! no termino de entender por qué se simula una caja a una fs distinta de la del parlante, cuando entiendo que salvo que sea inviable por cuestiones de tamaño, es la única manera de hacer un bafle "consistente".



Esto se debe a que, interactua la compliancia del parlante y tambien la de la caja. Recuerda que la caja evita el cortocuito acustico y a su vez es un amortiguador acustico.
Para el caso de las cajas cerradas la fo del conjunto (caja parlante) siempre es mayor a la fs del parlante. 
Para el caso de las reflex, la cosa cambia, se sacrifica amortiguacion, logico por que hay un hueco que permite que el aire entre y salga, a cambio de obtener mas respuesta en bajas f. 

Saludos


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 31, 2013)

puede ser que en el caso de las Horns, esto sea distinto? porque según lo que habia leído, un diseño consistente implicaba que las f de sintonización del parlante y del bafle eran la misma, cuando según lo que entiendo que decís vos, la f del bafle es mayor o menor (si ported o closed), pero nunca igual! x_X


----------



## detrakx (Nov 2, 2013)

Por supuesto, la bocina es un transformador acustico, y tiene caracteristicas que difieren de un tubo ordinario.


----------



## fermin luna (Nov 2, 2013)

Éso es obvio, a lo que me quería referir es a la frecuencia de sintonía.

Acabo de encontrar apuntes que hablan de H. Voigt en el siguiente hilo: Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

Que apunta acá: Technical and Reference Information - DIY Audio, Speakers, Electronics 

Y habla sobre horns y demás "yerbas". a estudiar 

Conclusión: todo está en éste foro, sólo hay que saberlo buscar.

Éstas son las mediciones de los woofercitos para complementar las voigt. a priori no parecen ser una buena opción.



Ver el archivo adjunto EDIFIER.txt


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2013)

Y... con 80Hz de fs no vamos muy lejos...
Cual es la frecuencia de corte inferior de las Voigt que has diseñado????


----------



## fermin luna (Nov 17, 2013)

Buenas Doctor! Las estoy diseñando todavía. Estoy leyendo mucho todavía, lo del crossover activo, los tipos de filtros, la compensación (baffle step)...

Es que me metí en ésto pensando que eran "sólo las cajas", y me estuve dando cuenta de que es todo el conjunto que tengo que hacer. Voy extremadamente lento! 

Pero creo que la Fs de los Audifiel ronda los 72Hz., asi que supongo que la frecuencia de corte será por ahí.

Típico de alguien que no lee el foro. PÉSIMO! 

Pero bueno, también puede ser como en mi caso (que vi por ahí que no soy el único), que el problema es que lo leo demasiado. Le contesto con propiedad, Dr Zoidberg: es muy probable que la frecuencia de corte esté cerca de los 350Hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2013)

Bueeee.... no te pongás así, cualquiera se equivoca .

Mirá, dado que vos pensabas usar estos baffles para escuchar radio, vas a tener la necesidad de bajar desde los 350Hz a algo "mejor", y 80 o 100Hz son números mucho mas razonables, así que es probable que puedas usar esos woofercitos. El problema es que no vas a tener mucho SPL que digamos, pero bueno, tampo las Voigt van a sonar taaanto. Podrías usar ambos woofers en paralelo para ganar 6dB extra y si pones el woofer directamente sobre el piso, vas a ganar alrededor de 6dB mas, así que no van tan mal.... pero no esperés bajar mas de 100Hz sin usar bass-reflex o pasabanda


----------



## fermin luna (Nov 18, 2013)

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Yo armé uno de esos con el mismo parlante audifiel, pero no se si lo armé mal porque el sonido no era de mi agrado, tenía mucha baja frecuencia. La línea tenia un total de 1metro76 y la relación del principio de la linea con el final en superficie(cm cuadrados) era de 4 a 1. Sonido; la caja reforzaba las frecuencias desde 45 Hz aproximadamente para abajo, no tenía golpe, la tuve que desarmar y armar un pasabanda. Ese tipo de TML es perfecto para subwoofers, pero no para woofers.



Hola. Cómo llegaste a la conclusión de que la longitud de la línea debía ser 1.76mts? En dónde ubicaste los parlantes? Estoy por construir un par de algo muy parecido y ando curioso con estas cosas 

Saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Nov 18, 2013)

fermin luna dijo:


> Hola. Cómo llegaste a la conclusión de que la longitud de la línea debía ser 1.76mts? En dónde ubicaste los parlantes? Estoy por construir un par de algo muy parecido y ando curioso con estas cosas
> 
> Saludos



busca el programa HORNRESP y tambien busca los tutoriales para calcular una linea de transmision. Todo esta en google.


----------



## alberto1012 (Dic 25, 2013)

Apreciados Señores

Este es mi primer parlante T-line.

me siento frustrado porque no obtuve el sonido esperado

aquí expongo parte del proceso de construcción.

en mi país no hay afición por este tema y conseguir partes es muy difícil, si uno va a una tienda electrónica y pides el FS de un parlante te miran como si uno fuera loco.

en este proyecto use parlantes de auto, (se no son muy compatibles).

el largo de la linea es de 1.7 metros y es constante.

antes use un subwoofer de carro de 8 pulgadas con un FS de 29 hz y una linea plegada de 2.8 metros el sonido fue sorprendente.

lo mas dificil fue pintarlo

saludos a todos


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 26, 2013)

Alberto:
Por una parte, muy bonitos y bien terminados !! 
Ahora bien , tratando de ayudarte : Que esperabas de sonido? Que es lo que sentis que falta?
En general sucede eso cuando se realiza algo sin los calculos adecuados que lo respalden ... y aun asi suele fallar algo . 
POSIBLEMENTE tu problema sean las reflexiones internas de la caja , que hacen que tengas picos y valles indeseados en multiplos superiores de la frecuencia de tu caja . ESE es el problema que las TL   y se soluciona poniendo estrategicamente material amortiguante . ...
Antes que nada deberias montar alguna forma de medicion de las que hay mucha info aqui en el Foro para poder ver el resultado de tus pruebas .
Si buscas en la Web veras que hay muchos ejemplos de como poner el material amortiguante.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2013)

El acabado del baffle está muy bonito pero me parece que tiene varias fallas de diseño, entre ellas la altura a la que está la "salida" de la TL, ya que ahí no vas a lograr el refuerzo del piso en SPL (entre 6 y 12 dB por la forma donde están ubicadas). Eso hace "que pierdas muchos graves", lo que sumado a que la TL está sintonizada a ≈50 Hz va a hacer que el sonido "tal vez" tenga medios interesantes.... y no mucho mas que eso.

En fin... todo bien si te gustan este tipo de baffles, pero controlar el comportamiento de parlantes+caja en forma puramente mecánica es algo que termina trayendo muchos mas problemas que soluciones...

Te recomeindo leer un poco más sobre la forma en la que trabajan este tipo de baffles y su interacción con el medio ambiente que lo rodea.
*Acá *tenés algunas cosas que seguramente te van a interesar, entre ellas te sugiero:
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Papers/Transmission-Line-Loudspeaker-Enclosure.pdf
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Papers/Loudspeakers-on-Damped-Pipes.pdf


----------



## alberto1012 (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola 

Gracias por sus respuestas.

El sonido no me "gusto" por lo siguiente el bajo no es contundente, sin embargo del midbass hacia arriba es muy bueno y si lo acompaño de un subwoofer t - line el primero que hice en conjunto me encanta como suena.  bajos poderosos voces muy lindas una imagen agradable (no tengo el mejor oído)

El material amortiguante es fácil de quitar y poner, en el diseño me base de una pagina de internet el proyecto se denomina BAUDIO de allí determine el largo del port y la disposición del material amortiguante.

En mi opinión no sigo mas con las t line, y pensaría porque muchas grandes empresas (kef - sonus faber -B & W etc) van a la fija con un closed o reflex, solo pocas empresas van por esta tecnología (PMC) el propio dueño de PMC reconoce que aun con todas las herramientas informáticas solo es predecible hasta un 70 % el comportamiento.

El subwoofer que adjunto en la foto en teoría esta sintonizado a 35HZ ese si me gusto como suena.

He cometido un error en algo y es que el fs. de los parlantes es muy alto 70 HZ 

Como predijo el Dr. Zoidberg efectivamente están sintonizadas a 48 hz.

Esto de las t-line es hasta confuso algunos argumentan que incluso el material amortiguante puede hacer reducir la velocidad del sonido en un 25 %. Pensaría que es cierto los diseños de PMC dice Efectiva línea de transmisión  y te dan un dato ejemplo 1.5 m pero si uno analiza es menos de la línea física calculada.

Esperare unos woofer que importe de 6" con fs de 40hz a ver cómo se comporta.

Pero en conclusión mejor sigo por un bass reflex, me enfoque  en las torres porque los woofer  los puse adaptados al subwoofer y parecían de 10 " y pensé que funcionarían en la torres.

Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 26, 2013)

No te desanimes , es una configuracion interesante , quizas ya que hiciste las cajas con unas reformas puedas lograr que funcionen.
Por ejemplo , SEAS ( fabricante de parlantes ) tiene un diseño de T-line que no debe ser malo :
http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27&Itemid=40 

No tengo experiencia con este tipo de cajas , pero me resultan interesantes y me gustaria que alguien logre un buen resultado.


----------



## alberto1012 (Dic 26, 2013)

Antonio Gracias por tu respuesta

En la vida todo es aprendizaje y fue grato para mi construirlas aunque no fuera lo que esperaba. por lo menos aprendí a pintar JAJaJaA 3 meses de tiempo mas regaños de mis vecinos por el olor a pintura.

Como lo dije voy a ir por un diseño bass reflex, aprovechando que un familiar viaja a usa encargue 

2 tweeter vifa xt25
2 woofer dayton rs150 
un amplificador classe t de 6 canales  

la idea es hacer un floorstanding como los de definitive tech speaker

el mid woofer estará cortado de BPF 80 hz a 2500 hz (sealed box 8 litros) el tweeter de HPF 2500 hz
para el subwoofer con un filtro pasabajo cortado en 80 hz (bass reflex  entonado en 26 hz) 

He usado WinISD pro y unas paginas on line

la idea es que sea activo por lo cual construiré un crossover Linkwitz-Riley 24db activo

pienso hacer corrección de fase para el tweeter (en las T line el tweeter lo puse en linea con el woofer por eso quedo arriba).

la idea es usar mdf de 9 milímetro con corcho en el medio osea mas de 18 milimetros de mdf las paredes


hay algo que quiero probar es: panasonic y Kef dicen haber descubierto un nano material para mejorar la respuesta de graves. en si no es mas que carbon activado , este puede tener una superficie de 500 metros cuadrados, probare a ver

adjunto el esquema me preocupa las resonancias del subwoofer se que poniendo dos opuestos se mitigan pero no tengo mucho presupuesto y no quiero sea muy grande

en youtube un joven (hexibase) fabrico unas t line parecidas a las mias con un driver foxtes y logro gran sonido 38 hz a 20.000 hz +-3db Video   my other listening room

seria muy importante para mi su guia para este nuevo proyecto.

gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 26, 2013)

La terminación que les diste está excelente!!!.

Pero no te desanimes, que implementándolas correctamente pueden sonar muy bien en la zona de bajos (podés lograr hasta 1/3 de octava más abajo en comparación a un bass reflex, empleando el parlante y el ajuste adecuado).

Por la forma del extremo cerrado que les diste, no te permiten implementar el offset necesario para la ubicación del transductor en estas líneas, para corregir los picos y valles por encima de la fs hacia las frecuencias más altas. La forma en U es más adecuada para implementar el offset (que suele ser entre 0,1 y 0,15 lambda).

En los pliegues de la línea es conveniente implementar curvas suaves de sección constante (si la sección inicial y final son iguales).

Saludos


----------



## alberto1012 (Dic 26, 2013)

Diego

Gracias por tus comentarios en estos dias probare con unos drivers distintos y te contare el resultado

saludos


----------



## filicof (Jun 22, 2015)

Hola gente, como están??

Les comento a ver si me pueden dar una mano..

Tengo un equipo Technics SA-GX190. hoy en día unos bafles SB-1950 (que ya los tengo a la venta); y tenia unos SB-LX7, que ya vendí.

El motivo de la venta de estos bafles de la Marca que antes había mencionado es que no me alcanzan, necesito algo mas grande y de mucha mayor fidelidad!! (por eso también mas adelante voy a vender el Rack Technics).

Como por el momento tengo los SB-1950 (no se por cuanto tiempo), recicle llevando a reenconar unos parlantes de un minicomponente AIWA que tenia tirado en casa. 

Los woofer de este equipo son 5 1/4". pero como eran de 6Ω, hoy quedaron de 8Ω y nuevos.

Era obvio que no poseía los Thiele Small, por lo que con el método del cable-cito, explicado muy claro y preciso por el Groso de @juanfilas hoy en dia los poseo.

Como es un experimento mas que otra cosa esto que deseo hacer, no gaste demasiado dinero y compre también dos rango medio (muy económicos) y dos Tweeters (económicos también). Al final del post voy a dejar las imágenes de todo lo que vengo describiendo hasta aquí.

La idea original era lograr unos monitores; pero como desde chico mi viejo (quien me inculco mucho el audio) me comento la extrema fidelidad de los bafles tipo "laberintos", les decían así a las lineas de transmisión los simples mortales en la época delos 70's... Estos monitores, hoy se convirtieron en Monitores Linea de Transmisión.

Ya que mi próximo paso luego de estos "monitores" Linea de transmisión, es hacerme para mi equipo dos bafles con todos los chiches y componentes, no escatimando gastos, es comenzar a experimentar con algo, que desde que comencé a leer acerca de ello me comió la cabeza! La Famosa Linea de Transmisión.

Leyendo y volviendo a leer por millones de lados.. existen teorías (demasiado pocas en español) eh recopilado bastantes ideas, pero todas sueltas; y hasta algunas en ocaciones un tanto "encontradas"

Comenzando por una página un tanto explicativa de los que son las LT, dejo mas que otra cosa lo que es una explicación de las mismas: 
pcpaudio.com.

Continuando con mi busqueda tranquila a lo largo de los años, me fui encontrando con otras paginas quizás mas abocadas al "calculo", pero que por lo que pude observar, son todos a "OJO" los diseños. Por ejemplo: 
matrixhifi.com; en la Parte de H.U.M. el proyecto "Bestialf: Caja de 4 vías TL (Transmission Line)"

Siguiendo con mis dudas acerca todo y nada.. encontre otra pagina que tiene, digamos, un poco mas de Lógica en cuanto a calculo de la caja se refiere. La página es: t-linespeakers.org.

Traduciendo con google un poco quedan asi los pasos del Señor Jon Richs: 

 El área de la línea debe ser igual o superior levemente el área del cono del controlador usado. Normalmente, es difícil hacer que el área de la línea exactamente igual al área de cono, como el marco de montaje y de inmediato forzar un área mayor que el área del cono. El área se puede disminuirse gradualmente hacia abajo para el área real para ahorrar espacio, pero puede seguir siendo el mismo que cuando empezó, con tal de que no es más que de aproximadamente el 20-25% más de área. Esto significa un dimensionamiento muy apretado para el woofer montura y el comienzo de la línea. 

#2 La longitud de la línea debe ser un cuarto de longitud de onda sintonizado a la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz elegido EN EL VOLUMEN DE CAJA CREADO POR LA LONGITUD TOTAL DE T-LINE Área Transversal VECES, y como si el cuadro fuera una caja cerrada. Esta es la parte más difícil, ya que el relleno de la línea afecta tanto a la longitud de la línea aparente total y el volumen de la caja aparente total simultáneamente. Voy a hablar de esto más tarde. 

#3 La línea debe ser rellenado con un promedio de alrededor de £ 0,5 a 0,7 libras de material de relleno acústico por pie cúbico de volumen de la línea. El material elegido afecta tanto a la velocidad aparente del sonido en la línea y el aparente aumento de volumen de la caja. Fibra de vidrio o polyfill se pueden utilizar, pero estos no son los mejores. Acoustastuff y lana de pelo largo son los materiales preferidas (el nuevo Miraflex por Owens-Corning puede ser OK), estas superficies tanto han contorneados a lo largo de la longitud de las fibras, lo que ayuda en la función del material. Algunos argumentan que la densidad debe ser mayor justo detrás del conductor, y disminuir gradualmente, mientras que otros sostienen que debería ser uniforme a través de la línea. Puse un poco de derecho adicional detrás del conductor, y luego hice el resto del uniforme línea. 

#4 Contrariamente a la creencia popular, casi cualquier conductor puede ser utilizado en una línea T, sin embargo, la frecuencia de resonancia del conductor en el volumen aparente de la T-LINE debe ser tan baja como desea el bajo de extender, por lo que si el conductor en el volumen de la caja aparente de la línea T tiene una frecuencia de resonancia de 60 Hz, y quería bajar a 40 Hz o 30 Hz, obviamente, éste no sería lo que quieres. Yo no recomendaría tratando de conseguir super bajo, ya que la línea T tendrá un roll-off muy poco profunda en la puesta a punto de línea, y la respuesta de graves útil se extenderá por una octava a una octava y media por debajo de este punto. Mi T-Line tiene una afinación 40 Hz, y lo que con el aumento de habitación y todo, es -3 dB por debajo a 20 hz. 

#5 Si el relleno de línea y el ajuste y el tamaño y el espacio han sido hecho correctamente, la línea T será hasta aproximadamente 6 dB a la frecuencia de sintonización en un envirionment anecoica. En la mayoría de las habitaciones, el ascensor de graves debido a las paredes y el suelo de refuerzo tendrá el sistema cerca plana en este punto, dependiendo de la frecuencia real. La pendiente efectiva del despegue estará cerca de 6 dB / octava, y el bajo de baja no se caiga por un precipicio como lo hace una caja ventilada clásico. 

#6 Las paredes de la línea debe ser extremadamente rígida para que la línea T para funcionar según lo previsto. Piense en términos de hacer las paredes DOS VECES tan sólido como un recinto convencional, o mejor. Afortunadamente, los relativamente pequeños área transversal, y las técnicas de construcción tradicionales T línea hacen posible lograr. Mi último recinto utiliza 3/4 tablero de partículas de densidad ultra alto laminado con 1/2 de pulgada de madera contrachapada de abedul. 

#7 Si se dobla la línea, colocar placas reflectoras en las esquinas. Haz de cuenta que está tratando de dirigir suavemente un flujo de líquido, hacer el pliegue ni doble tan suave como sea posible. Hice una serie de cuatro placas reflectoras en mis curvas, dos para cada mitad de la línea. Si el montaje del woofer hacia adelante, y que tiene el puerto de salida hacia afuera a un lado, estos necesitan reflectores también, especialmente el área detrás del woofer.

Ahora, sobre # 2. Esta es la parte difícil, haciendo malabarismos con la longitud, volumen y densidad de relleno para obtener los resultados deseados. La velocidad del sonido varía dentro del material de relleno, que cambia con la frecuencia, y es aproximadamente 1/2 de la velocidad normal de sonido en el frequncy inferior de, lo que hace el relleno hacer que la línea parece el doble de tiempo, ya que es cuando está vacío. Totalmente relleno, la cantidad de aumento de volumen aparente es de aproximadamente 1,35 veces el volumen nominal, y depende de la densidad del material y el relleno. 

La clave de todo el lío es diseñar la línea utilizando la información anterior, y ajustar la densidad de relleno para afinar la línea. La densidad de relleno es el más ajustado en la última mitad de la línea hacia la salida. Tomar una medida de impedancia para comprobar la forma y naturaleza de la curva de impedancia LF le dirá cuando usted tiene el derecho de sintonización. La curva más plana y lisa impedancia es la meta, con una T-Line adecuadamente diseñada, la impedancia tiene sólo el toque de un amplio golpe suave a los altavoces cerrados frecuencia resonante volumen. Si la curva tiene un reflector de bajos o forma de la caja ventilada, con un chapuzón entre medio de dos jorobas, fue utilizado no es suficiente relleno, si las variaciones de impedancia no son mucho, y hay un ligero descenso en la amplia joroba, este puede ser el mejor usted puede hacer dentro de los límites de densidad de relleno. 

Para aquellos de ustedes con programas de modelado del recinto del altavoz, no es una técnica para eludir el modelado de una línea T. Programas tales como hablar, qué modelo de los volúmenes de aire asociados con el recinto pueden comenzar con una caja ventilada. hacen que el vent todo el T-línea, y el volumen de la caja trasera cerca de cero, digamos 0,1 pies 3 El fudge está adaptando la impedancia efectiva del aire en la rejilla de ventilación para simular el relleno, o se le modelando un tubo sin relleno abierta. El valor de la impedancia acústica es de alrededor de 100 a 140 para el aire regular, cambiar eso a mitad de la de una línea de peluche (IIRC). Esto se acerca mucho a modelar la línea T, pero sigue siendo sólo una primera aproximación. 

En última instancia, usted tendrá que construir uno para ver lo cerca que estuviste. Si usted termina con una línea que es mis-sintonizados o que no funcionan bien, y simplemente no parece querer poner a punto con los ajustes de densidad de relleno, puede curita que mediante la colocación de una gran cantidad de resistencia acústica en el la salida de la línea, tal como varias capas de guata de poliéster estirada y grapada sobre él. Esto suele hacer que funcione a medio camino bien, y es por lo menos igual a una caja cerrada o con ventilación en la producción y la capacidad. 

Tuve que construir una línea de prueba, a continuación, hacer ajustes, y construir la línea final. 

No se olvide, los buenos tipos de relleno requieren varillas de compensación o pasadores para apoyarlo en el interior del recinto, por lo que no se asientan en el tiempo. Si no lo hace, el relleno se asentará en un bulto en la curva, y causar refelcetions acústicos y ensuciar la operación de la línea, provocando graves desigual bultos.


entonces y habiendo interiorizado un poco a los lectores, mi gran duda hoy radica en: El largo de la linea de transmisión. Hay un vídeo en Youtube de un afisionado que hace una linea de transmisión basándose en las enseñanzas de Jon Risch, Busquen el vídeo como: "Transmission line speaker box math made easy" de "Backyard Amusement". en ese vídeo el hombre este explica como calcular la TL.

Habiéndome ayudado con eso, tengo otras dudas para hacerles luego. 

Dejo los thiele small como adjuntos de imágen de los parlantes que voy a utilizar.

Desde ya MUCHISIMAS gracias, es excelente el foro!!


----------

